# Etisalat



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

I know this has probably been asked, but can anyone step for step enlighten me on using my iPhone out in AD eg Internet on mobile, international calls and texts and then tv??? Seen so many different things


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you mean to buy a SIM card from Etisalat? It is not clear from your message. Package prices for data are on the Etisalat website.
If you are planning on using an overseas SIM in your iPhone then you need to ask your service provider.


----------

